# Tränen abwischen



## rociopukie

Was bedeutet "Tränen abwischen"?

Limpiar las lágrimas
Enjugar las lágrimas
Secar las lágrimas
Quitar las lágrimas

Tschüss!


----------



## spielenschach

rociopukie said:


> Was bedeutet "Tränen abwischen"?
> 
> Limpiar las lágrimas
> Enjugar las lágrimas
> Secar las lágrimas
> Quitar las lágrimas
> 
> Tschüss!


----------



## rociopukie

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bwprius

rociopukie said:


> Was bedeutet "Tränen abwischen"?
> 
> Limpiar las lágrimas
> Enjugar las lágrimas
> Secar las lágrimas
> Quitar las lágrimas
> 
> Tschüss!


 
Enjugar ist mir in 20 Jahren Spanien noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen, secar las lágrimas indes schon. Ist vielleicht ne Wissenslücke von mir, könnte aber auch dafür sprechen, daß secar gebräuchlicher ist.

bwprius


----------



## litelchau

Limpiar y quitar podrían valer. Secar es el más usado. Enjugar es muy bonito y quizás el más exacto, pero sólo se usa en literatura o en un lenguaje muy elevado. Por eso, bwprius, no te suena.


----------



## rociopukie

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------

